# Our Pick From Toronto Nba Draft 06 Discussion Thread



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I ask a mod sticky this please.


Might be a little early to discuss the draft but who would you guys like to see us get with this OR ANY OTHER first rounder we may acquire? I am asking that we be realistic please if possible. These are the guys I would like to see us take and the reason for it. BTW WE HAVE TWO FIRST ROUND PICKS THIS YEAR. One is projected 28th FROM SAN ANTONIO and one 18th FROM TORONTO

SHOOTING GUARDS

Guilermo Diaz- SG MIAMI The guy is a FREAK He is listed at point but is too out of control for it and I believe would be a great guy at the 2 guard for us as a backup.

Hassan Adams- SG ARIZONA- Can be the sick defending swingman that Larry loves. He has a reputation for being a good teammate and hard worker under disciplinarian coach Lute Olsen so he won't have a problem with Larry Brown. 

SMALL FORWARD

Ivan Chiriaev- PG/SG/SF/PF/C- RUSSIA- I could see this kid as a MAJOR steal in the 2nd round if we can find a pick there. He is a 7 footer with sick handles and has the potential to become a Nowitzki lite or even almost as good as Dirk himself. Possible late pick steal for us. Isiah hates euros but in the 2nd round I see him as being a great reward at a low risk. Get this... This kid as a 7 footer can even play some point guard in limited time. Has above average handles for all positions and even for PG. Think of him as a better/same potential in the future Darko taken 30-40 picks later

POWER FORWARDS/CENTERS

Tyrus Thomas- PF LSU Good bigman who I tend to like a lot. Athletic freak to use off the bench to pair with EITHER Curry or Frye. Might be not in our pickrange as well but he is a guy I am personally intreagued in. 

Marco Killingsworth- PF- INDIANA- Some say he may be a young Anthony Mason NOT THAT I JUST GOT THAT FROM NBADRAFT.NET. Kid is tough as nails and mature. Will be 24 before he ever steps on a court which is a bad thing but he's a baller and a roughneck. He may bring back the toughness that we have not had since the days of Mase himself. Without the problems with the law. 

Kosta Perovic- C- Serbia- People see this kid as a major steal and may be worth it in the late first or early second.

POINT GUARDS

Daniel " Dee" Brown- PG- Illinois He seems like Nate Lite to me and maybe a bit repetitive but a natural winner like him with those skills is hard to pass up if acquirable. Might be a scrub like Amin or Erick Barkley but could also become anything from a Boykins to Iverson type. Not afraid to pass the basketball and is a NATURAL passer which we lack on this team.

Daniel Gibson- PG- Texas Like Tyrus Thomas this is a guy who I do not expect to be within our range but this guy is a killer. He has killer instict and a great scoring skill. Can shoot the rock from outside and good decision maker. Not a bonehead but is not afraid to take the big shot.

Rajon Rondo- PG- Kentucky- I don't like him as much as a Gibson personally but he's a quick PG with a respectable shot and like Gibson he's not afraid to share the rock. Great ball handler. 

Marcus Williams- PG- UCONN- Hometown guy who had some trouble but is known as being a good passer who can score and from my knowledge a decent teammate as well.


FEEL FREE TO ADD MORE GUYS AND I WILL DO SO AS WELL.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

JJ Redick


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i'd go with hassan adams as 1 and the other 1 might be either dee brown or daniel gibson, we still have our 2nd rounds don't we? if we do i'd go for the russian guy in the 2nd round


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We have no 2nd actually. I hope Isiah gets one.


Id go with

the ones before the slash are preffered and the ones after the slash go together if Tyrus drops which at this point is a little unrealistic

18- Daniel Gibson/Tyrus Thomas
28- Killingsworth/Marcus Williams
2nd rnd IF WE GET- Ivan Chiriaev/Kosta Perovic


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

the guy from arizona's a little undersized. that SUCKS. he would've been good if he was at least 2 inches taller, but 6'4"? i think i take back my statement about drafting him although with every upside there is a downside. so maybe draft a pg and then draft a 3 guy or a 2/3 guy with long arms, can play defense, and is hard worker standing at like 6'6"


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks..that Toronto pick is actually from the Nuggets I believe. Just an FYI


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Kitty. But according to NBADRAFT.NET The pick stands where I said it does. It just did not say it belonged to denver.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

josh boone .

a defensive minded f/c who can defend the lane on the best defensive team in the country.

seems tailor made for the knicks and every draft board seems to have him where the knicks pick.

has the feel of the mike finley pick 10-12 years ago


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont think we'll get more than just a solid role player....but hey you never know


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

hmmm hmmm

C-Hilton Armstrong:Im a uconn fan and i see him play a lot, hes nice at defense and rebounding he can also shoot the j
PF-Tyrus Thomas:what more do i have to say
Pittsnogle is nice too, DIRK ANYONE??
SF-Eric Hicks: hes good at D and nice Down Low, plays Center for Cincy
SG-gimme a Mike Gansey please
PG-got that Dee Brown


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> SMALL FORWARD
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev- PG/SG/SF/PF/C- RUSSIA- I could see this kid as a MAJOR steal in the 2nd round if we can find a pick there. He is a 7 footer with sick handles and has the potential to become a Nowitzki lite or even almost as good as Dirk himself. Possible late pick steal for us. Isiah hates euros but in the 2nd round I see him as being a great reward at a low risk. Get this... This kid as a 7 footer can even play some point guard in limited time. Has above average handles for all positions and even for PG. Think of him as a better/same potential in the future Darko taken 30-40 picks later.


Yea Rite, this guy couldn't even dominate Canadian highschool basketball, Isiah should get fire if he drafts this guy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Yea Rite, this guy couldn't even dominate Canadian highschool basketball, Isiah should get fire if he drafts this guy


If he is that bad, then obviously Zeke won't draft him. Despite the fact I cant's can't stand this guy, he does have an excellent draft record since his Toronto days.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Yea Rite, this guy couldn't even dominate Canadian highschool basketball, Isiah should get fire if he drafts this guy


Isiah has the eye for talent, if there's somone out there that's good, he's got his eyes on him for our team. Plus the post you quoted mentioned that he's a low risk if we take him at the 2nd round. We don't have a second round anyways, but if this guy's really good, he could be a steal as a 2nd rounder. You never know.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Chiriaev reminds many of a young Nowitzki type with an added bonus. GREAT BALLHANDLING yes even better than Dirk's He is a very passive player who's pretty much afraid of the ball BUT with the right teaching could be a stud. Id maybe try to wheasel a late 2nd out of someone to snag him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

So many players have been compared to Nowitzki that it needs to STOP! Just like how everyone compares LeBron James to Michael Jordan, not happening.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> Chiriaev reminds many of a young Nowitzki type with an added bonus. GREAT BALLHANDLING yes even better than Dirk's He is a very passive player who's pretty much afraid of the ball BUT with the right teaching could be a stud. Id maybe try to wheasel a late 2nd out of someone to snag him.


You've seen him how many times again?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> So many players have been compared to Nowitzki that it needs to STOP! Just like how everyone compares LeBron James to Michael Jordan, not happening.


I said NOWITZKI TYPE. He is not even CLOSE to dirk himself. BTW the fact that his competition is canadian doesn't help either but it's the second round so it's not like Zeke will get fired cause of the 2nd round.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Nowitzki was German the last time I checked.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

if the knicks didnt have so many guards then i would go with redick.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

There hasn't been an outstanding Duke product since Grant Hill. So I can't see him as being great in this league, as most Duke products have been flops.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I said NOWITZKI TYPE. He is not even CLOSE to dirk himself. BTW the fact that his competition is canadian doesn't help either but it's the second round so it's not like Zeke will get fired cause of the 2nd round.


He's Russian, came to Canada, played about one and a half years here, and now plays in Russia. And he blows.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

So who would you guys like to be our pick?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Will Blalock if he declares. Mardy Collins also.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, I've been thinking about Mardy Collins, Brandon Roy, Ronnie Brewer, and Marcus Williams as a couple of the guys I'd wish New York could draft, but our pick is early 20's and late 20's, so who can we get down there?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I can hear the New York crowd chant Marcus Williams as of right now.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> There hasn't been an outstanding Duke product since Grant Hill. So I can't see him as being great in this league, as most Duke products have been flops.


Brand is pretty good.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Aesop said:


> Brand is pretty good.




brand is from NEW YORK!....:wink:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Ivan Chiriaev- PG/SG/SF/PF/C- RUSSIA- I could see this kid as a MAJOR steal in the 2nd round if we can find a pick there. He is a 7 footer with sick handles and has the potential to become a Nowitzki lite or even almost as good as Dirk himself. Possible late pick steal for us. Isiah hates euros but in the 2nd round I see him as being a great reward at a low risk. Get this... This kid as a 7 footer can even play some point guard in limited time. Has above average handles for all positions and even for PG. Think of him as a better/same potential in the future Darko taken 30-40 picks later


He played PG in canadian HS ball. He has a terrible attitude, "the NBA needs me", and lacks the lower body strength to be effective in the post or as a consistant rebounder.

Not a bad 2nd round pick (based on his potential) but lets not get too carried away.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Marcus Williams will def. not drop down to the twenties. H will probably be a top 15 pick at least


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> There hasn't been an outstanding Duke product since Grant Hill. So I can't see him as being great in this league, as most Duke products have been flops.


 That can be said for a lot schools. Also, where ur drafting how do u expect and outstanding product, why you guys shouldn't be looking for players that have potiential, rather performance. Role players are much more need on this team.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

we need guys that work hard and do the little things.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

u guys jus need JESUS


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Mike Gansey anyone?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I figured out who I want right now. I am gonna be doing this with the picks we are believed to stand at right now



20- Rajon Rondo PG- Kentucky- Sick true point but has scoring skills. Might wanna improve his defense but right now that should not matter to us because with Zeke taking over we will likely have an uptemo game anyway. This guy would be the perfect point to run with that.


29- Shannon Brown- PG/SG- MSU- This kid will bring some great energy off the bench and is a good combo guard. This guy has the potential to be a great leader as well. Obviously I believe firmly that we should move Francis/Stephon for a bigman KG ANYONE? or else these picks make zippo sense but I would much rather have these two cats then Marbury/Francis all over again. This guy is more 2 than 1 but Rondo is the PG of the future. 


I would try for a trade like this

Curry Marbury Francis 4 KG and Ricky Davis 


Lineup next year would look like this. the guy after / indicates backup.

PG- Rajon Rondo/Shannon Brown
SG- Ricky Davis/Jamal Crawford
SF- Jalen Rose/Quentin Richardson
PF- Kevin Garnett/David Lee
C- Channing Frye/Jerome James 


Playoff team in my book with a more up-tempo coach.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You must not know much about Rando because he isnt a scorer, But he is the top defensive guard in college basketball. I like him but saying he is a scorer and needs to work on his D tells me you dont have the right information about him.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I figured out who I want right now. I am gonna be doing this with the picks we are believed to stand at right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you were Minnesota, would you honestly take Francis, Marbury, and Curry for KG and Davis?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

LAST POSTER: Why not?


POSTER BEFORE HIM: I thought Rondo was known for shaky defense. I also always thought he was a good passer but adequate scorer as well. That is why I want Rondo badly for our club.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> LAST POSTER: Why not?
> 
> 
> POSTER BEFORE HIM: I thought Rondo was known for shaky defense. I also always thought he was a good passer but adequate scorer as well. That is why I want Rondo badly for our club.


Rondo is a great defender with little to not jumpshot.

And I honestly can't see why Minnesota would trade a top 3 player in the league and a good scorer for two pieces of garbage (expensive, long-term garbage at that) and Eddy Curry. Basically, you're trading a great player and a good player for a decent center and two attitude-ridden me-first point guards.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

How about Sergio Rodriguez THE MAGICIAN from Spain instead of Rondo?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

"The Magician" is Andrea Bargnani from Italy, I'm not sure if Sergio is "The Magician" from Spain but anyways. I say with 20 overall we take Shawne Williams from Memphis. We need a SF and Q is not a SF cuz Larry Brown says so. with the 29 we take a PG. Probably Kyle Lowry or Dee Brown. This is before trades. If we trade Marbury to Minnesota in a package deal to get the #6 overall than things will change but this is the draft before doing any trades. Next Year if they switch picks i think we'll be around anywhere from 15-20. We should take Roy Hibbert. The last C we took out of Georgetown was terrible. So hopefully this kid will be just like him. Or atleat something close. after this years draft, after taking Williams and Lowry/D.Brown do anything to try and get rid of...
Starbury-even though I like him he cant win and we cant build a team around a guy who cant win
Franchise- I like him also but he's just not the same guy he was when he was on the Rockets before they changed their jerseys.
Malik Rose-doesnt do anything good just takes up minutes from Frye and Lee.
Mo Taylor-same as malik though hes more talented and can score more but still is suckin up those minutes.
Jerome James-I like him but he never plays because he fouls too much but i think if he could get better at conditioning and staying outta foul trouble hed be OK.
Jalen Rose-trade him later in the year to get a pick cuz hes an expiring contract.

Resign Jackie Butler and Qyntel Woods if you cant then just let them go. they did good while they were here.

assuming we didnt resign them this is our lineup.

Curry
Frye/Lee
Richardson/Williams
Crawford
Robinson/Brown

those are the players that i would want to use. we could sign a 2 guard with the MLE and have 9 players. we would have other players to getting from the trades but i think either marbury or francis will still be there to run the point. hopefully francis cuz atleast he showed he could somewhat make it to the playoffs. marbs only did when he took over for the knicks after being traded from Phoenix. 

thats all i had to say


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think at where we stand, the best thing to do is draft the guards a shooting and a point. I say we should take Mardy Collins with 20 and Maurice Ager with the 29. I wish we could get a C, but there aren't too many outstanding ones this year.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i have strong doubts the knicks will even use their 20th pick , i think it makes more sense for them to attempt a draft day trade and consolidate talent, seeing as they have so many guarenteed deals and 2 1st rounders .

i think the ideal guy for them at 20 is mardy collins even though he tested a lil' weak in the combines.

at 29 obviously I want boone.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> at 29 obviously I want boone.


I just want to let you know, that at 29, in my opinion, you probably won't get Boone.

The way I see it, Boone's already worked out for two teams, the Nets and the Knicks. I think the Nets take him with one of our two picks, along with ethier Kyle Lowry or Rajon Rondo, (which ever one is available, probably Rondo if he's available), especially if Alexander Johnson continues to play himself out of reach.

Bottom line, I can definetly see Isiah panicking and selecting Boone no. 20, which I agree with you Grinch, he will be a good player in this league, and he would be a great fit for the Knicks. No 29 for the Knicks might be Mardy Collins if he slips (which I think will happen), or Rudy Fernandez, who I think is one of the most underrated prospects in the entire draft.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i have strong doubts the knicks will even use their 20th pick , i think it makes more sense for them to attempt a draft day trade and consolidate talent, seeing as they have so many guarenteed deals and 2 1st rounders .
> 
> i think the ideal guy for them at 20 is mardy collins even though he tested a lil' weak in the combines.
> 
> at 29 obviously I want boone.


I think he is picking Boone at 20, from the reports I read he received a guaranteed from Zeke.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I think he is picking Boone at 20, from the reports I read he received a guaranteed from Zeke.


That gaurentee was at 29 though.

The question is, is getting Boone the no. 1 priority? 

I wouldn't worry about it though, Zeke does draft well.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Boone at 29 wouldn't be so bad. Taking him at 20 would be dumb.


----------

